# Men: Do you moisturize your face?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you moisturize your face? and with what product(s)?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

only after a shave and i use nivea sensitive aftershave balm


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nivea sensitive for me too. My skin looks like a flapjack after shaving.


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

gym rat said:


> only after a shave and i use nivea sensitive aftershave balm


x2


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Daily, i use Loreal something or other, can't remember the exact name.

To be honest though, i think one moisturiser is pretty much the same as the next. Only one i am selective with is a sebum/shine control moisturiser because i shave my head and don't want a big shiny bonce


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, nivea for men


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Daily, i use Loreal something or other, can't remember the exact name.
> 
> To be honest though, i think one moisturiser is pretty much the same as the next. Only one i am selective with is a sebum/shine control moisturiser because i shave my head and don't want a big shiny bonce


im saying nothing lol :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

use some gillette soothing balm thing after shaving, can't remember exactly what it is, got it ages ago and only shave like once a week even now :lol:

Would like to get into a moisturising routine, I'm not vain, but its all about maintenance isnt it? You put wax on your cars paintwork, bit of moisturiser on the old coupon might be a good idea too...


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

never


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I use only one moisturiser after a shower and in morning after I wash my face, it's oil free and helps to stop any oil or grease forming on my face. Stops spots imo.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I use only one moisturiser after a shower and in morning after I wash my face, it's oil free and helps to stop any oil or grease forming on my face. Stops spots imo.


What moisturiser you use pal?


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

I use an additive free aloe vera gel, but only after a shave. Its made by aubrey organics (sp?) Very nice actually.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I've got eczema so yes.

My hands and face go dry as **** this time of year.

I've got rough workers hands anyway though so don't care about them, haha.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I'd break out if I use anything heavy. Bio Oil once a week is sufficient for me.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a chanel aftershave balm, but it's lasted me 3 years. Don't really do the metrosexual thing too well lol

Besides, I have a face as smooth as an androids bottom...


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Never have done probably never will !!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

yes always after shaving...I use vasaline intesive moisturiser...my skin seems realy dry at the moment and it just sucks it up...if I remember I put it on at night aswell but I usualy forget.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Nah, fair play if you do but i use coal tar soap, and brut so a bit of a dinosaur when comes to the new "grooming".

Mind you even the cave men on here have somethings that seem odd, me shaving brush is badger and cost £50 ten years ago so got me moneys worth


----------



## Suttmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

L'OREAL MEN EXPERT, used a few but this is the best I have used personally. does good job and smells good too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use "simple" moisturiser as ones that are fragranced usually give me spots and block my pores.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bulldog for men, good stuff


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> What moisturiser you use pal?


I use Decleor paris aroma purete moisturizer. I bought it from a skin specialist surgery. £22 a bottle, not cheap but lasts a while. Even though it's a small bottle you only use a small amount, helped me a lot.


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

Morning and night..

Nivea Q10 creams


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

jnr2006 said:


> Morning and night..
> 
> Nivea Q10 creams


Creams? what other creams do you use and why?


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've tried a few creams and these 2 seem to work best for my skin mate

http://www.boots.com/en/Nivea-Visage-Q10Plus-Anti-Wrinkle-day-Cream-50ml_851834/

I also use the same one but in the night cream too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

No.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Use Dove tanning/moisturiser after every shower (usually twice a day)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep! i use bio-therm face moisturiser or a clarins one..

lol i sound like a ponce when it comes to face cream but i got 1 free from work (which bc kindly replaced when it ran out....touch!) and the other my step mum buys me every year lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

i use Nivea sensitive every couple days, otherwise the area around my nose goes all dry and flakey


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yes I use moisturiser most days.

Work outside so skin gets dried out, especially in the winter.

A bit of moisturiser keeps it nice and soft.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Arent you meant to apply in morning, after shave, after shower and before bed because I have a sauna, shower after workout aswell so I will be consuming alot lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have used moisturisers for years

AM/ PM and body moisturiser too

Currently using Dr Lewins


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nlr said:


> Arent you meant to apply in morning, after shave, after shower and before bed because I have a sauna, shower after workout aswell so I will be consuming alot lol.


AM- all u need is a good moisturiser with an SPF/ after shave balm

PM- something a bit richer, ur skin is at its hottest around 1-2pm and is repairing itself...hence the reason people have a richer night cream


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

get some fat around my chin off bacon egg banjo's occassionally


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

jake u said u have eczma an so do i how is your diet ike i struggle with since anything and everything flares it up? sorry about being off topic


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i am like a snow flake if i dont and my shiny dome gets it too as it is flaky after a gilette fusion sorts it out


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I use only one moisturiser after a shower and in morning after I wash my face, it's oil free and helps to stop any oil or grease forming on my face. Stops spots imo.


Same here, Neutrogena Oil-Free :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep, I moisturise every day with an anti shine/oil product and every few days with a self-tanning one. Also cleanse every day with a mild cleanser and exfoliate once a week!

I don't see why people take so much care of their bodies but neglect the part people see most in day to day life!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

yes i do....and why not women do it lol

if they can use things to make them look better then why cant i??

whers my eyeliner gone????!!!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> yes i do....and why not women do it lol
> 
> if they can use things to make them look better then why cant i??
> 
> whers my eyeliner gone????!!!!


check your handbag buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

mrs always borrowing my bloody makeup...bet shes taken my handbag too now!!!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Biotherm or Lab Series got seriously greasy skin


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, only because of a year course of accutane though, leaves your face a bit flakey :cursing:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Bulldog for men, good stuff


Love how they take a very alpha sounding adjective and apply it to something pretty gay.. :laugh:

I do have few gay creams in my medicine cabinet, but they all have ***** names like L'Oreal, Nivea etc. lol... Gonna need to get me some bulldog!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I knew someone would get converted


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

NO!!:lol:in the minority it seems!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Daily


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

I use *'kamagra' *face cream- makes me look 'ard as f*** :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Never ! it affects my mascara !! lol


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i need help, i use l'oreal pure & matte antishine moisturiser at the moment for oily skin and to pretty much cover up/heal the damage i've done while smoking at a young age. the one im using now is good, but it only lasts afew hours, is there any stronger, longer lasting products?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No. I have quite oily skin and am prone to the odd zit, and a few years ago I remember reading about how moisturization can rebalance the oils in skin and reduce acne, so I started doing it... and can honestly say in the six months I did it for the only difference I noticed was that my wallet was £3.99 lighter a month.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

:cursing: tell me about it, i've gone through afew products so far starting at the top and ending up giving l'oreal a shot, its still a good brand, does the job for afew hours and smells nice but as they have made their money already, i'm not sure whether the products are as good...

the oil filters through late afternoon, is this a case of me having to put it on 3 times a day, morning, afternoon and evening :cursing: can't be @rsed to carry about a bottle of moisturizer!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Never.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

gym rat said:


> only after a shave and i use nivea sensitive aftershave balm


That.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You're all gonna have faces like your ball sack then! :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

nope test and tren does that for me


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

tom jones said:


> I use *'kamagra' *face cream- makes me look 'ard as f*** :thumb: :thumb :


I've tried that, I found when I sweated it dripped down and gave me a stiff neck :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

nlr said:


> Do you moisturize your face? and with what product(s)?


No !! thats for poofs


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

After I shave I use post shave recovery balm and use a bit of that on my face. Makes me look ten years younger. Ha Ha.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

i use baby lotion


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

No.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no7:thumb:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

strawberry butter cream from bodyshop :whistling:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I use moisturiser only when I can feel it being really dry. But I do use a shaving balm after every shave, otherwise I glow red for a day.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

yeah, gillet after shave balm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Only post-shave balm. Otherwise can't be ar$ed.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't shave only trim but I do moisturise to a certain extent. I use Johnsons Naturals (Almond smell  ) all over as I get a flaky scalp and dry elbows too.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i just rub my face on my gf's wet rat


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> i just rub my face on my gf's wet rat


thrush face


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Fish face?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I do

People keep buying me (family mostly) all these exoctic anti aging creams:cursing: :cursing:

Fckers:lol: :lol:

Got about 10 different ones

I mostly just use nivea as thats what i moisturise my whole body with

When I say moisturise my whole body, What i mean is, I squeeze a gob load out and spend 10 secs half heartedly rubbing it

ITs pointless really as in so inflexible i cant reach many places


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

E-45 cream after I get out the shower.

I have dry skin so it helps significantly


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

gym rat said:


> only after a shave and i use nivea sensitive aftershave balm


x2


----------

